# Applet oder nicht Applet?



## Fats (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Javaianer 

Ich muß eine kleine grafische Spielerei in einer Website einbauen. Elemente sind mit der Maus zu greifen und auf einem Bereich zu positionieren. 

Zielgruppe ist der Otto-Normal-Seicht-Und-Flachwasser-Surfer 

Macht man das mit Applets oder lieber mit JavaScript? Applets fände ich ja schöner, da ich damit in Java bliebe und JavaScript - ja, ist halt "nur" ein Script  

Andereseits gilt zu klären, in wiefern besondere Bedingungen seitens des "Flachwasser-Surfers" erfüllt sein müssen. Muß der für ein Applet irgendwas erst installieren? Zum Beispiel ... hmmm ... ein Java?  Dann wäre das u.U. etwas ungünstig. Der User ist auf ner anderen Seite bevor der Download auch nur starten konnte! 

Wie sieht das mit der Bediengeschwindigkeit aus? Wenn ich an so manche JavaApp im Internet denke (zB. map24) .... das ruckt ganz schön  Liegt das prinzipiell an Java?

Weiterhin ist ja seit AJAX der JavaScriptbereich mit diversen Toolkits/Frameworks überschüttet worden, so daß man langsam auch in diesen Bereich reingehen könnte. Das Dojo-Toolkit sieht schonmal ganz ordentlich aus und hat so einiges inpetto... Aber das wäre nun wieder Neuland. *grübel*grübel*

Wie ist da eure Erfahrung?
Viele Grüße
Fats

Edit: PS: Wo ich grade die Rubriken gesehen habe: Oder ist das ganze eher was für AWT/SWT und Co? Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Applet und AWT & Co?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2007)

> Muß der für ein Applet irgendwas erst installieren? Zum Beispiel ... hmmm ... ein Java?


Java muss natürlich installiert sein.
JRE>=1.3 sollte mittlerweile auf fast jedem Rechner vorhanden sein.
Je höher die Version, desto dünner wird's  :wink: 
Die gängigst Installation ist derzeit wohl 1.4.
Sofern du also auf dem Level von 1.3 bzw. 1.4 bleibst solltest du ziemlich jeden erreichen können.


> Wie sieht das mit der Bediengeschwindigkeit aus? Wenn ich an so manche JavaApp im Internet denke (zB. map24) .... das ruckt ganz schön icon_sad.gif Liegt das prinzipiell an Java?


AFAIK hat Map24 mittlerweile AJAX.
Das Map24 Applet war nur deshalb langsam weil es viele Daten vom Server nachladen musste.
Ansonsten hast du da absolut kein Problem.


> Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Applet und AWT & Co


Ein Applet ist ein kleines Programm das man in eine Webseite einbettet, AWT/SWING/SWT sind grafische Toolkits die in richtigen Applikationen und eben auch Applets zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Fats (8. Mrz 2007)

Hi!

Vielen Dank für die Infos!



			
				Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] Java muss natürlich installiert sein.
> [...] Sofern du also auf dem Level von 1.3 bzw. 1.4 bleibst solltest du ziemlich jeden erreichen können.


D.h. Java 1.3. bzw. 1.4 wäre in den Browsern integriert? Kann man irgendwie ein Maß festlegen? ZB. ab IE 5.5, Safari XY, NS 6.0 und FF 0.7 gibt es Java 1.3 und ab IE 6.0, Safari RS, NS 7.0 und FF 1.5 gibt es Java 1.4? ... oder irgendwie so ähnlich? Oder ist das Javapaket im Betriebssystem integriert?

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2007)

Java ist nicht im Browser installiert, sondern auf dem System. Der Browser muss nur Java fähig sein (das ist jeder aktuelle Browser).
Welche Version vorinstalliert ist hängt von der aktualität des OS ab.
Ältere Windows Versionen haben zum Teil noch die unsichere Microsoft Versionen.
Zur Zeit wird bei Windows AFAIK keine(?) JRE mitgeliefert, bei Linux idR 1.4.
Ist übrigens nichts verkehrtes dran die Kunden mit veralteten Versionen (wie zum Beispiel der M$-VM) mit einer Browser Weiche darauf hinzuweisen sich eine neue JRE zu installieren, da dadurch ein Sicherheitsleck gestopft wird.


----------

